# The new Superman



## Gregzs (Feb 2, 2011)

Metropolis, you have your new Superman.

Warners Bros. and Legendary Pictures announced today that *Henry Cavill* has been cast as the man of steel in the new Superman movie.
Cavill, 27, is best known for his role as of Charles Brandon on the Showtime series _The Tudors_. His latest film???aptly titled for the budding superhero???is _Immortals,_ slated for release this fall.

*Zack Snyder*, who will be directing the _Super_ reboot, says in a statement: "In the pantheon of superheroes, Superman is the most recognized and revered character of all time, and I am honored to be a part of his return to the big screen. I also join Warner Bros., Legendary and the producers in saying how excited we are about the casting of Henry. He is the perfect choice to don the cape and S shield."

Also rumored to be on the consideration list for the role of Clark Kent was _Mad Men_'s *Jon Hamm* and _True Blood_'s *Joe Manganiello*. _Superman: Man of Steel_ is slated for release in December 2012.

Henry Cavill Cast as the New Superman - E! Online


----------



## awhites1 (Feb 2, 2011)

im glad zack snyder is going it. dont really care who they picked as the superman though.

im psyched. can't wait to see what a more realistic darker superman movie will be like


----------



## maniclion (Feb 2, 2011)

He's English, this is like having an American 007....SuperMan is an All American Icon....might as well have a Mexican Captain America


----------



## awhites1 (Feb 2, 2011)

maniclion said:


> He's English, this is like having an American 007....SuperMan is an All American Icon....



I KNOW!!! I WAS LIKE WTF!! HOW CAN YOU LET A BRIT DO SUPERMAN! i forgot about that. man, i take that back, i care who is superman as long as he's american. man i can't believe they did that.

when they did the captain america auditions they came out and said they wanted an american to play capt. you would think superman would be held to the same standards


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Feb 2, 2011)

Dec of 2012? I think I'll be a little too worried about the world coming to an end and not going to the theater


----------



## awhites1 (Feb 2, 2011)

haha. what if it did though. i'ld be like well  
but everytime i see a movie coming out then or hearing something thats scheduled for 2012 i think that too.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 2, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> I KNOW!!! I WAS LIKE WTF!! HOW CAN YOU LET A BRIT DO SUPERMAN! i forgot about that. man, i take that back, i care who is superman as long as he's american. man i can't believe they did that.
> 
> when they did the captain america auditions they came out and said they wanted an american to play capt. you would think superman would be held to the same standards


I know they already had a Brit Batman.....................Stop Outsourcing our Super Heroes Hollywood!

Next they'll have a Chinese Black Panther


----------



## bandaidwoman (Feb 2, 2011)

didn't the British complain about the fact that a Scottish guy  ( sean connery) and irish (Pierce Brosnan) play 007 for the same reason?  then there was the forgetable aussi george lazenby...blachhh!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 2, 2011)

Sounds lame.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 2, 2011)

Another lame ass movie coming out of hollywood, doesn't even have any hot chicks, all dudes!


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 2, 2011)

Who gives a shit.

Scotland had one of their national hero's played by Mel Gibson.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 2, 2011)

maniclion said:


> I know they already had a Brit Batman.....................Stop Outsourcing our Super Heroes Hollywood!
> 
> Next they'll have a Chinese Black Panther


 
You do know that the new Spider Man is British as well. One of the guys in that Social Network movie...

I hate to say it but the current crop of American actors cannot handle it.

I remember people saying that Hugh Jackman wouldn't make a good Wolverine. He's an Aussie btw.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 2, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Who gives a shit.
> 
> Scotland had one of their national hero's played by Mel Gibson.



In all fairness that was an American produced movie, and a lot of people would have never even know who William Wallace was if it were not for that movie.

I mean I really don't care either way because I think the idea of another Superman movie just sounds lame anyway as I will always love the old school ones with Christopher Reeves.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 3, 2011)

We need a superman before Dec 2012, not after.


----------



## awhites1 (Feb 3, 2011)

yeah, i guess if they went american for supes it would be down to Channum "dumb face" tatum or Shia Lebouf. not many american action stars out there right now


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 3, 2011)

maniclion said:


> He's English, this is like having an American 007....SuperMan is an All American Icon....might as well have a Mexican Captain America


 welcome to the United States!!! lol


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 3, 2011)

Maybe, Supermans Daddy will be the next main character.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 3, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Another lame ass movie coming out of hollywood, doesn't even have any hot chicks, all dudes!


 
I just saw an article about Olivia Wilde having tested for the part of Lois Lane.


----------



## GMO (Feb 4, 2011)

It's ridiculous he's a scrawny little twerp.  I used to read Superman comics as a kid, and He was always muscular and jacked.  WTF is this world coming to?


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 22, 2011)

This Week's Cover: The new 'Superman' speaks! An exclusive interview with Henry Cavill. PLUS: Previewing Hollywood's new crop of superhero franchises | PopWatch | EW.com

For fans of superhero movies, the next two years could bring the biggest and broadest array of films the genre has ever produced ??? and hopefully the very best, as well. Call it The Spandex Singularity ??? an unprecedented concentration of super-star superhero properties, resulting from the intensifying geek takeover of pop culture. This year gives Fox???s X-Men: First Class, a reboot (in prequel form) of the franchise that helped launch the modern era of superhero cinema back in 2000. Then come three new properties that will try to expand the category???s horizons: Thor and Captain America: The First Avenger, both from Marvel Studios and Paramount Pictures, and Warner Bros.??? Green Lantern starring Ryan Reynolds. Next year: The heavyweights. The Wolverine. The Amazing Spider-Man. The Avengers. The Dark Knight Rises. And then, capping the year, an as-yet-untitled movie that will try to restore the king of all the superheroes to his pop glory: Superman.

The new issue of Entertainment Weekly previews the onslaught of box office super-friends about to descend upon us ??? and it also brings you the first interview with British actor Henry Cavill (The Tudors) since director Zack Snyder (300, Watchmen) and producer Christopher Nolan (The Dark Knight) tapped him to become Hollywood???s newest Man of Steel. Among the topics of discussion: Cavill???s audition, which included shooting a screen test wearing a replica of Christopher Reeve???s once impressive, now dated Superman suit. ???If you can put on that suit and pull it off,??? says Snyder, ???that???s an awesome achievement.??? Cavill was feeling less than super in the moment, at least about his ability to fill out the costume: He had just finished shooting a film with Bruce Willis called The Cold Light Of Day, and the part required to him to shed the impressive abs of steel and muscle tone he had put on for the movie he made right before that, the forthcoming mythic fantasy Immortals. As an assistant helped to him put on the Super-suit, Cavill recalls: ???All I could think was: Oh, god. They???re going to look at me and go ???He???s not Superman. Not a chance.??? The actor inside me was going: You???re not ready! You???re not ready!??? Snyder saw something ??? or rather someone ??? different. ???He walked out, and no one laughed,??? says the director. ???Other actors put that suit on, and it???s a joke, even if they???re great actors. Henry put it on, and he exuded this kind of crazy-calm confidence that just made me go ???Wow.??? Okay: This was Superman.??????


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 23, 2011)

Superman reboot, eh?  They are also rebooting Spiderman, and The Punisher, and they already rebooted The Hulk, and I'm sure there are more I am not thinking of.  Getting tiresome.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 18, 2011)

I hope someone goes and posts pictures. Henry Cavill should be in his bulking phase...

Relativity has announced that the film Immortals will be represented at Wondercon in San Francisco from April 1-3 with appearances by Henry Cavill, Luke Evans, Kellan Lutz, Isabel Lucas, director Tarsem Singh and producers Gianni Nunnari and Mark Canton. 

OFFICIAL SUMMARY: 

Visionary director Tarsem Singh (The Cell, The Fall) and producers Gianni Nunnari (300), Mark Canton (300) and Ryan Kavanaugh (The Fighter) unleash an epic tale of treachery, vengeance and destiny in Immortals, a stylish and spectacular 3-D adventure. As a power-mad king razes ancient Greece in search of a legendary weapon, a heroic young villager rises up against him in a thrilling quest as timeless as it is powerful. 

The brutal and bloodthirsty King Hyperion (Mickey Rourke) and his murderous Heraklion army are rampaging across Greece in search of the long lost Bow of Epirus. With the invincible Bow, the king will be able to overthrow the Gods of Olympus and become the undisputed master of his world. With ruthless efficiency, Hyperion and his legions destroy everything in their wake, and it seems nothing will stop the evil king’s mission. 

http://www.comicbookmovie.com/fansites/VoicesFromKrypton/news/?a=32150


----------



## phosphor (Mar 19, 2011)

and who the fvck is this homo playing CONAN???!!! More than half you guys put this pencil dick to shame. Shameful, Hollywood. Shameful.





Look at him trying to look all badass and mean. Dweeb. Didn't mean to threadjack, just didn't want too many comic characters getting headline news.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 19, 2011)

Gregzs said:


> You do know that the new Spider Man is British as well. One of the guys in that Social Network movie...
> 
> I hate to say it but the current crop of American actors cannot handle it.
> 
> I remember people saying that Hugh Jackman wouldn't make a good *Wolverine*. He's an Aussie btw.



Isn't the character supposed to be Canadian? Why, those _bastards!_ lol


----------



## DOMS (Mar 19, 2011)

Gregzs said:


> I hate to say it but the current crop of American actors cannot handle it.



Can't handle what, precisely?

Spider-man? Toby McGuire was a the _perfect _Peter Parker / Spider-man.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 19, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Can't handle what, precisely?
> 
> Spider-man? Toby McGuire was a the _perfect _Peter Parker / Spider-man.


 

The current crop of American actors can't handle Acting. If they could then someone american would be playing Thor, Wolverine, Professor X, Magneto, (old and young for those). We have an American playing Captain America but some whine that he is not big enough.

I agree Toby Maguire was perfect for it. He is an exception: he dropped out of high school to pursue acting. The guys coming from outside the U.S. are going to acting academies to have formal training in it (see Andrew Garfield,Andrew Garfield - IMDb the current Spider-Man)

It is spelled Maguire, btw. Tobey Maguire - IMDb


----------



## maniclion (Mar 21, 2011)

My gf and I noticed a trend with these new pretty boy super heroes....THEY ALL LOOK LIKE THOSE 2 DUDE FROM TWILIGHT IN SOME WAY....Honestly look at them similar eyebrow and cheekbone structure, same hair, same scrawny builds.... Hollywood is trying to Boy Band the movies, they want their movies to have girls pissing on themselves and drying humping posters of the stars....


----------



## DOMS (Mar 21, 2011)

Gregzs said:


> The current crop of American actors can't handle Acting.



I'm disagree with this. The US has the largest pool of talented actors.

The reason for the current influx of foreigners is the desire for new faces, requests put out by foreign directors, and the current success of British movies. 

Like I said before, this happens about every 10 years or so in film and music. The industry, and audiences will get bored of them and they'll fade to the background, and then it'll happen again in 10 years or so.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 21, 2011)

maniclion said:


> My gf and I noticed a trend with these new pretty boy super heroes....THEY ALL LOOK LIKE THOSE 2 DUDE FROM TWILIGHT IN SOME WAY....Honestly look at them similar eyebrow and cheekbone structure, same hair, same scrawny builds.... Hollywood is trying to Boy Band the movies, they want their movies to have girls pissing on themselves and drying humping posters of the stars....



As if that tween porn wasn't bad enough in and of itself, we get this fallout as well. 

Just fucking yay...


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 27, 2011)

The new Lois Lane guest appeared in the first season of Smallville.


We got our *Superman* , and now we have our Lois Lane. 

Warner Bros. Pictures and Legendary Pictures announced today that *Amy Adams* has been cast as Lois Lane, the reporter who steals the heart of Clark Kent in the *Zack Snyder* reboot of the Superman movie... 

Snyder says in a statement: "Second only to Superman himself, the question of who will play Lois Lane is arguably what fans have been most curious about. So we are excited to announce the casting of Amy Adams, one of the most versatile and respected actresses in films today. Amy has the talent to capture all of the qualities we love about Lois: smart, tough, funny, warm, ambitious and, of course, beautiful."

Adams will play opposite *Henry Cavill*, 27 *, *who was cast as Clark Kent back in January. _*Kevin Costner* and *Diane Lane* have been cast to play Mr. and Mrs. Kent, the adoptive parents of Superman. Adams, 36, is coming off an Academy Award nomination for her work in The Fighter alongside *Mark Wahlberg* and *Christian Bale*. 
_


----------



## PainandGain (Mar 28, 2011)

Kevin Costner as John Kent?? Hell yea!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 28, 2011)

This is Lois?


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 28, 2011)

DOMS said:


> This is Lois?


 

Yes, she will be Lois.

Who is Superman?:
Who is Superman?


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 28, 2011)

*Mary Elizabeth Winstead on Amy Adams Casting *

The 27 year old actress tweeted her congrats to Amy Adams winning the part of Lois Lane via twitter... 
Many CBMers had hoped she would be considered for the part, but alas, it was not to be... 

I never auditioned for Lois. Not that there would have been any hope with Amy Adams as competition  she'll be great.​See more pics of Mary at ComicBookHotties.com.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 29, 2011)

That's Lois Lane....Fml.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 29, 2011)

Gregzs said:


> _*Kevin Costner* and *Diane Lane* have been cast to play Mr. and Mrs. Kent, the adoptive parents of Superman._



Diane Lane as Martha Kent?   

Warner Bros. has announced that Diane Lane has  officially signed on to play Martha Kent in Zack Snyder???s ???Superman???  reboot, marking the second member to join the cast.






Now that Henry Cavill (_The Tudors_) has been cast into the high profile title role of Clark Kent in the upcoming Superman reboot, rumors are pouring in hard and fast to fill in the supporting cast. Previous rumors indicated that Diane Kruger, Rosamund Pike and Alice Eve were gunning for the role of Ursa, a Kryptonian villain, and the latest  speculation puts some of Hollywood???s best as contenders for Ursa???s  leader, General Zod.

 While we wait to find out who will play Ursa and if either Viggo Mortenson or Daniel Day Lewis will be chosen to play Zod, we do at least have one more official Superman  cast member to announce. Warner Bros. has just informed us that Diane  Lane has officially signed to play the motherly Martha Kent!

 The beautiful and talented Lane hasn???t been too busy in the last two-three years but still played key roles in last year???s  _Secretariat_ and in _Jumper, Killshot_ and _Nights in Rodanthe_ in 2008. She previously received an Oscar nomination for her performance in 2002′s _Unfaithful_ and makes for an excellent addition to the cast of Zack Snyder???s take on the Man of Steel.
 On the casting of Lane, Snyder says:???This was a very important piece of casting for me  because Martha Kent is the woman whose values helped shape the man we  know as Superman. We are thrilled to have Diane in the role because she  can convey the wisdom and the wonder of a woman whose son has powers  beyond her imagination.???
​We know the film, which is based on Chris Nolan???s and David S. Goyer???s story, will not focus on Superman???s origins but we at least know that Clark???s  parents and the iconic Kent family farm will have a role to play.  Assuming that Kevin Costner's rumored role is that of Jonathan Kent, Warner Bros. is making great casting choices thus far.

_*Superman: Man of Steel*_ (not yet officially  titled) is produced by Charles Roven, Emma Thomas, Christopher Nolan and  Deborah Snyder, and is set to hit theaters in December 2012.

From *Diane Lane is Martha Kent in Superman Reboot - Screen Rant*


----------



## Curt James (Mar 29, 2011)

Ma Kent > Lois Lane 

*Diane Lane - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 29, 2011)

14 Takes on Lois

Superman | Lois Lane: 14 Takes on Superman Gal | Photo 1 of 14 | EW.com


----------



## freakinhuge (Mar 29, 2011)

Mary Elizabeth Winstead would have been really good for Lois Lane.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 29, 2011)

...dammit...


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 30, 2011)

Browsing deviantART

UPDATE: Snyder Confirms: Neither His Superman Nor Chris Nolan's Batman Will Appear In The Justice League Movie


----------



## Curt James (Mar 30, 2011)

^ THAT is absurd. JLA without Batman or Superman? Someone _sincerely _needs to *GTFO!*

No Martian Manhunter or Wonder Woman either?


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 31, 2011)

*Original Lois Lane Margot Kidder Gives Her Thoughts On Amy Adams And Henry Cavill *

Kidder, long since retired from acting, chatted to MTV about how she thinks Amy Adams will do in the role she made famous, and also gives her opinion on Zack Snyder's new Superman, Henry Cavill.. 
Fans of the original _Superman: The Movie_ and of Kidder's portray of Lois lane should find this interesting. So here is the interview in full courtesy of MTV. Kidder talks about what she thinks makes a good on-screen Lois Lane, the fan concerns that she might be a little old for her co-star, and reveals that she is quite taken with young Cavill herself!.. 






_MTV NEWS: What do you think about Amy Adams as Lois Lane? 

MARGOT KIDDER: She's a brilliant, wonderful actress! She's incredible. She's an extraordinarily accomplished young lady ??? and gorgeous and full of energy and spirit. She's so different from part to part, it's going to be really interesting to see what she does with Lois. 

MTV: What's the key to playing a great Lois Lane? 

KIDDER: Gosh, I think Amy Adams is so much better an actress than I am that I wouldn't even for a second presume to give her any advice on the subject at all! 

MTV: Do not sell your Lois Lane short! 

KIDDER: Well, thank you. But she's amazing, this girl. 

MTV: For you, Lois was really the role that put you in the spotlight. Amy Adams is obviously much more established. Do you think there's anything to the fact that such an iconic character should be a relative unknown? 

KIDDER: I don't think so. We act for a living, so a good actor is going to make you believe that's her. So I don't think that really matters. And she gets to act with that divine Henry ??? how do you pronounce his last name? 

MTV: Cavill, like "travel." 

KIDDER: Oh my god, he's heaven. He's heaven! He's got a sexuality! As wonderful as Christopher [Reeve] was ??? and he was wonderful and perfect ??? he was not exactly a big steaming heap of sexuality. And this Cavill really is. I loved him on "The Tudors." I couldn't get enough of him. I think the casting is just inspired. The director sounds very, very bright. So clearly there will be something interesting going on. And hopefully, they'll get the same kind of wonderful, funny dialogue from Tom Mankiewicz for ours. 

MTV: Some people are saying Amy Adams is a little too old for Henry Cavill. 

KIDDER: They are? Who cares! What a bizarre thing to be concerned about. She certainly doesn't look older than him. 

MTV: What did you think of Kate Bosworth as Lois? 

KIDDER: I thought she was delightful and underrated. Because we got Tom Mankiewicz ??? he did more than polish the script, he really did most of the writing on "Superman" and "Superman II" ??? I got the benefit of all the clever, can't-miss lines that he wrote for Lois. Very witty and sort of '30s. I don't know that they gave [Bosworth's] Lois as much of a sense of humor. But I thought she was terrific. 

MTV: At the end of the day, is that what you think makes Lois great on screen ??? those witty, funny lines? 

KIDDER: It's the old adage and it's always true. You can make a bad movie from a good script, but you can't make a good movie from a bad script. It's all about the writing. There's that rather rude joke about the Polish girl who went to Hollywood and slept with the writer, and that was me! When someone told me the joke, I didn't get it._​
Original Lois Lane Margot Kidder Gives Her Thoughts On Amy Adams And Henry Cavill


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 2, 2011)

Henry Cavill Vaguely Speaks On Superman: Man Of Steel's New Approach!

Henry Cavill Vaguely Speaks On _Superman: Man Of Steel_'s New Approach! 
The leading star of Warner Bros & Zack Snyder's _Superman: Man Of Steel_ movie, Henry Cavill, speaks briefly on the film's direction, and whether or not it's completely new. Check it out! 





In chatting with *MTV* in a video interview, the leading man of Zack Snyder's highly-anticipated _Superman_ movie, Henry Cavill speaks vaguely on reading the script, and from it, whether he can get a notion of it's direction. 




Movie Trailers - Movies Blog​

So far starring alongside Cavill, Diane Lane, Kevin Costner and Amy Adams, _Superman: Man Of Steel_ is slated for theaters mid-December, next year!


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 2, 2011)

*Henry Cavill's Immortals To Get A Prequel Graphic Novel Plus New Character Posters *

Directed by Tarsem Singh (The Cell), _Immortals_ is the story of the mortal Thesues played by Cavill who was chosen by Greek God Zeus (Luke Evans) to lead a battle against King Hyperion (Mickey Rourke) who has waged a war across Greece all to find a weapon he hopes will help to destroy humanity. 
The upcoming graphic novel which will be released in September will be published through Archaia's Black Label Division and will focus more on the backgrounds of the key characters that will appear in the motion picture which will be released worldwide on November 11, 2011. New characters posters were also recently released online but funny enough, Mickey Rourke's King Hyperion is missing from the line up. Hopefully a poster will surface sometime soon. 

_Relativity Media and graphic novel publisher Archaia Entertainment, LLC have formed a publishing partnership to produce and publish a hardcover graphic novel anthology based upon Relativity’s upcoming epic motion picture Immortals, starring Henry Cavill (Superman: Man of Steel), Luke Evans (Robin Hood), Kellan Lutz (Twillight), Isabel Lucas (Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen), Freida Pinto (Slumdog Millionaire), and Mickey Rourke (Iron Man 2)._ 

*Official Synopsis* 

_Eons after the Gods won their mythic struggle against the Titans, a new evil threatens the land. Mad with power, King Hyperion (Mickey Rourke) has declared war against humanity. Amassing a bloodthirsty army of soldiers disfigured by his own hand, Hyperion has scorched Greece in search of the legendary Epirus Bow, a weapon of unimaginable power forged in the heavens by Ares. Only he who possesses this bow can unleash the Titans, who have been imprisoned deep within the walls of Mount Tartaros since the dawn of time and thirst for revenge. In the king's hands, the bow would rain destruction upon mankind and annihilate the Gods. But ancient law dictates the Gods must not intervene in man's conflict. They remain powerless to stop Hyperion...until a peasant named Theseus (Henry Cavill) comes forth as their only hope. Secretly chosen by Zeus, Theseus must save his people from Hyperion and his hordes._ 

Henry Cavill's Immortals To Get A Prequel Graphic Novel Plus New Character Posters


----------



## M4A3 (Apr 2, 2011)

maniclion said:


> He's English, this is like having an American 007....SuperMan is an All American Icon....might as well have a Mexican Captain America



What he said.


----------



## M4A3 (Apr 2, 2011)

DOMS said:


> This is Lois?



They put this broad in the wrong movie. She could pass for Mary Jane in a Spiderman movie. But Lois? Get the f*^% out. Lame.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 3, 2011)

Another interview:

Watch: Henry Cavill talks about his first time in the Superman suit - HitFix.com


----------



## phosphor (Apr 3, 2011)

May as well be a brit. I lost interest when they did away with "Truth, justice and the *American* way". Not gungho super patriotic, but thought it was lame just the same. They could have cast a Chinese paraplegic for the role and I wouldn't have been surprised - knowing how hollywood likes to mess with things.

Superman's Kryptonite.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 6, 2011)

maniclion said:


> He's English, this is like having an American 007....SuperMan is an All American Icon....might as well have a Mexican Captain America


 

Stan has no problem with it.

*Stan Lee Reveals What He Thinks About A British Actor Playing Spider-Man! *

British actor Andew Garfield will be playing Peter Parker in 2012's, _The Amazing Spider-Man_, and Stan Lee has finally revealed exactly what his opinion on that is... 




Talking to *Digital Spy* at the Nickelodeon Kids' Choice Awards this past weekend, the legendary comic book creator told the site that he's confident that the star of _The Social Network_ and _Never Let Me Go_ will be _"absolutely great"_ as the Amazing Spider-Man. 

_"It's great that we have a London actor. I think the more actors that we use from away in other countries is brilliant, because we are one world and we've got to stick up for that."_​

He also joked that his cameo in _Thor_ will be one of his best, and most impressive yet. 

_"I've done that [cameo] already and like all the others it is magnificent. It's the high spot of the movie. I'm a little sorry about these cameos because people are so affected by them and influenced by them they don't notice what else is going on in the movie. I'm so sorry for Anthony Hopkins and the rest because I steal the thunder. That's the price they pay."_​

With an all star cast that includes Andrew Garfield as Spider-Man, Emma Stone as Gwen Stacy, Denis Leary as Captain George Stacy, Rhys Ifans as Curt Connors, Martin Sheen as Uncle Ben and Sally Field as Aunt May, _The Amazing Spider-Man_ is set to be released in 3D on July 3, 2012! 


Stan Lee Reveals What He Thinks About A British Actor Playing Spider-Man!


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 6, 2011)

Cavill on his acting method for Superman, and Luke Evans on playing Jason Bourne


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2011)

Actor to Play Zod in Superman: Man of Steel 
Warner Bros. Pictures and Legendary Pictures announced today that Michael Shannon will star in the role of General Zod in director Zack Snyder’s new Superman film, titled “Man of Steel.” 
“Zod is not only one of Superman’s most formidable enemies, but one of the most significant because he has insights into Superman that others don’t. Michael is a powerful actor who can project both the intelligence and the malice of the character, making him perfect for the role," Snyder stated. 

As General Zod, Shannon will go toe-to-toe with Henry Cavill, who plays the new Clark Kent/Superman in the film. The main cast also includes Amy Adams as Lois Lane, and Diane Lane and Kevin Costner as Martha and Jonathan Kent. 

Michael Shannon was honored with an Academy Award® nomination for Best Supporting Actor for his role in Sam Mendes’ “Revolutionary Road,” with Leonardo DiCaprio and Kate Winslet. Shannon was most recently seen in the award-winning HBO drama series “Boardwalk Empire,” from executive producer Martin Scorsese. He will next be seen in Sony Pictures Classics', "Take Shelter," from director/writer Jeff Nichols. 

Charles Roven, Emma Thomas, Christopher Nolan and Deborah Snyder are the producers of the film. The screenplay is being written by David S. Goyer based on a story by Goyer and Nolan. Thomas Tull and Lloyd Phillips are serving as executive producers. 

“Man of Steel” will be distributed worldwide by Warner Bros. Pictures, a Warner Bros. Entertainment Company. 

Kneel Before Michael Shannon! Actor to Play Zod in Superman: Man of Steel


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 16, 2011)

Walking With Superman: 5-Minute Video Interview With Henry Cavill


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (May 4, 2011)

*Superman actor Jackie Cooper- Dead at 88 *

The actor who famously portrayed Perry White in the 1978 _Superman_ film has passed away at the age of 88 





The Academy Award nominated actor who portrayed the Editor of 'The Daily Planet' in the 1978 _Superman_ film passed away yesterday, after a sudden battle with an illness.


----------



## Gregzs (May 26, 2011)

Interesting action figure. When I was a kid the figures were about 5 inches tall. If I bought one of these I would never let kids see it. It would get destroyed.

New Images Up for Hot Toys Superman

Hot Toys has revealed the complete look at their upcoming Superman
	
 figure based on the likeness of Christopher Reeve
	
 

Amid high anticipation, Sideshow Collectibles and Hot Toys are proud to present the Superman 12-inch Figure from the 1978 classic superhero film Superman. The movie-accurate Superman collectible is specially crafted based on the image of Christopher Reeve as The Man of Steel, highlighting the authentic head sculpt, movie-accurate costume and detailed light-up figure stage imitating the Fortress of Solitude. 

Additionally, Hot Toys Limited will be donating a portion of this collectible figure's sales to the Christopher & Dana Reeve Foundation. The Reeve Foundation is a charitable organization dedicated to curing spinal cord injury by funding innovative research, and improving the quality of life for people living with paralysis through grants, information and advocacy. Hot Toy's hopes to contribute to the foundation and the injured through the enjoyment of collectible figures. 

For more about the organization, please visit: http://www.christopherreeve.org 

The Superman 12 inch Figure features: 

Authentic and detailed, hand-painted likeness of Christopher Reeve as Superman in the Superman movie 
Realistic facial expression with detailed wrinkles and texture 
Detailed hair sculpture 
Stands approximately 30 cm tall 
Newly sculpted muscular body with over 30 points of articulation with extra muscular upper body, neck and chest 
Three (3) pairs of interchangeable palms including: 
One (1) pair of relaxed palms 
One (1) pair of fists 
One (1) pair of palms for fighting 
One (1) set of Superman costume including one-piece blue costume with Superman logo in chest, yellow belt, red shorts and red cape 
One (1) pair of red boots 
Fortress of Solitude themed figure stage 
Figure stand with Superman nameplate and movie logo 
Sideshow Exclusive: Kryptonite neck chain - Available only within the continental United States
	
 and Europe.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 8, 2011)

Erica Durance will be working in the Toronto area later this month for her new show. I guess the locals may see her regularly around town.

Smallville "Finale" On Amazon Unbox & iTunes Plus Erica Durance Lands Her Own Show!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 5, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 21, 2011)

The movie has been pushed to June 2013:

UPDATE: Man Of Steel Pushed Back Until 2013; New Release Date Revealed!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2011)

*Henry Cavill Shows Off His Superman Look At SDCC *

We have our first glimpse at Henry Cavill
	
 sporting the trademark _Superman_ curl and buffed up physique as he takes a stroll at Comic Con
	
. Check out the pics.. 










Apologies, I initially had these labelled as set pics from Zack Snyder's
	
 _Man Of Steel_. They ain't. But it's cool to get a look at Cavill very much looking like Clark Kent..minus the glasses of course! 

Henry Cavill Shows Off His Superman Look At SDCC


----------



## SilentBob187 (Aug 2, 2011)

Gregzs said:


> *Henry Cavill Shows Off His Superman Look At SDCC *
> 
> We have our first glimpse at Henry Cavill
> 
> ...



Did I miss the pictures of him being buffed up? 

Yes I am critical of this, they're ruining *all* of my superheroes.


----------



## Mothergoose (Aug 2, 2011)

1


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2011)

Laurence Fishburne Signing On For 'Perry White' In Zack Snyder's Man Of Steel!

*Laurence Fishburne Signing On For 'Perry White' In Zack Snyder's Man Of Steel! *

Recent reports suggest that _The Matrix_ Oscar-nominated actor Laurence Fishburne is the latest to join Zack Snyder's
	
 Superman reboot, _Man Of Steel_ as Perry White. Check it! 











The folks from *Entertainment Weekly*, as well other reliable sources, are reporting that Oscar-nominated actor Laurence Fishburne is rounding out the star-studded cast of Zack Snyder's 'Superman' reboot, _Man Of Steel_. Filling in the shoes of Daily Planet editor-in-chief, Perry White, the site states verbatim: 

Lois Lane and Clark Kent just got their boss: Laurence Fishburne will play Daily Planet editor-in-chief Perry White in Man of Steel, EW has learned exclusively. White has traditionally been a hard-charging, old fashioned newspaperman, who relies on his ace reporters, Clark and Lois, to get the big scoop.​
Laurence Fishburne, 50, gave an Oscar-nominated performance as 'Ike Turner' in _What's Love Got to Do With It_, alongside leading actress Angela Bassett
	
. And hes also appeared in _The Matrix_, _Mystic River_ and _Apocalypse Now_. 

Like EW suggests, Perry White is the abrasive, old-school newsman who lords over the the Daily Planet. However, while Fishburne is evidently African-American, in the comics, the character is portrayed as a Caucasian. What do you think?


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 4, 2011)

UPDATE: First Look at Superman Costume!

*UPDATE: First Look at Superman Costume! *

As filming begins on _Man of Steel_, Warner Bros. have released an image of Henry Cavill
	
 in full costume as Superman
	
 (minus pants?!) giving us our first look at the actor suited up and seemingly tearing off a vault door of some kind... 
Well, I don't think any of us were expecting this to appear today! Regardless, Warner Bros.
	
 have unveiled our first look at Henry Cavill in full costume as Superman, in the first official still from _Man of Steel_. Many thanks to Twitter's *@RIMBreaks* for the heads up. Be sure to share your thoughts on this image by using the poll, the "Like" and "Dislike" buttons, and the comments section below! 


 



 



Press Release 

Warner Bros. Pictures and Legendary Pictures have provided the first look at the new ???Man of Steel,??? revealing star Henry Cavill as Superman in the film from director Zack Snyder. The film also stars three-time Oscar® nominee Amy Adams (???The Fighter???) as Daily Planet journalist Lois Lane, and Oscar® nominee Laurence Fishburne (???What???s Love Got to Do with It???) as her editor-in-chief, Perry White. Starring as Clark Kent???s adoptive parents, Martha and Jonathan Kent, are Oscar® nominee Diane Lane (???Unfaithful???) and Academy Award® winner Kevin Costner (???Dances with Wolves???). 

Squaring off against the superhero are two other surviving Kryptonians, the villainous General Zod, played by Oscar® nominee Michael Shannon (???Revolutionary Road???), and Faora, Zod???s evil partner, played by Antje Traue. Also from Superman???s native Krypton are Lara Lor-Van, Superman???s mother, played by Julia Ormond, and Superman???s father, Jor-El, portrayed by Academy Award® winner Russell Crowe (???Gladiator???). 

Rounding out the cast are Harry Lennix as U.S. military man General Swanwick, as well as Christopher Meloni as Colonel Hardy. 

???Man of Steel??? is being produced by Charles Roven, Emma Thomas, Christopher Nolan and Deborah Snyder. The screenplay was written by David S. Goyer, from a story by Goyer and Nolan, based upon Superman characters created by Jerry Siegel & Joe Shuster and published by DC Comics. Thomas Tull and Lloyd Phillips are serving as executive producers. 

Currently in production, ???Man of Steel??? is slated for release on June 14, 2013 and will be distributed worldwide by Warner Bros. Pictures, a Warner Bros. Entertainment Company.​


----------



## feinburgrl (Aug 4, 2011)

Does not look like Superman. Looks like a bad guy!!


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks pretty cool!  Superman's always been my favorite comic book hero


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 5, 2011)

Gregzs said:


> Laurence Fishburne Signing On For 'Perry White' In Zack Snyder's Man Of Steel



Why??


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 5, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Why??


 
Probably couldn't find anybody better available.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 6, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Why??


Because a rich white man is too unbelievable. That and political correctness.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 6, 2011)

Might as well put a woman.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 6, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Might as well put a woman.


You're not thinking PC enough.

The role should be a blind, mentally handicapped, black/asian, Jewish, transvestite. Who also happens to be an hermaphrodite.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 8, 2011)

feinburgrl said:


> Does not look like Superman. Looks like a bad guy!!



You said Capt. America sucked. That seals it for me. Superman will be a box office blockbuster!


----------



## Curt James (Aug 8, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Why??



Why not?

_Have you heard his voice?_ Fishburne will be perfect for this role.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 8, 2011)

feinburgrl said:


> Does not look like Superman. Looks like a bad guy!!



And the movie would probably do well with a more brutal Superman.

The character is often criticized for being a big blue Boy Scout.

At least one comedian mocked the song "You Don't Mess Around With Jim".






YouTube Video










"You don't tug on Superman's cape" go the lyrics. The comedian asked something like, 
"Why not? What's _Superman _going to do? _Ask you to please not do that, sir?_"

If I recall correctly, the comic went on to say that _Batman _is the one you wouldn't tug on his cape. 

He'd break your face. 

Plus if they make Clark Kent a Christopher Reeve wussy I hope the movie fails at the box office. 
RIP Reeve, but I hated his Kent.

George Reeves, otoh, did a great Clark. 






YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2011)

Henry Cavill On The Influx Of British Actors In Hollywood And His Post Man Of Steel Plans!

*Henry Cavill On The Influx Of British Actors In Hollywood And His Post Man Of Steel Plans! *

Sharing his thoughts on why British actors suddenly seem to be taking over Hollywood
	
, check out what Cavill had to say about both that and his plans once work on _Man of Steel_ wraps up... 





Talking to *Total Film* in a recent interview, British actor Henry Cavill
	
 has shared his thoughts on the sudden influx of his fellow Brits taking over Hollywood. Need an example? Andrew Garfield as Spider-Man, Christian Bale as Batman, Andrew Lincoln as Rick Grimes and Tom Hiddleston as Loki. (to name just a few recent comic book
	
 TV/movie related actors!) 

_"I think maybe it???s an experience thing",_ Cavill revealed. _I???ve done quite a few jobs over an 11-year career and maybe it just so happens that all the Brits are hitting their peak at the same time. No matter what age we are, we just seem to be coming into our stride. Maybe there are lots of people out there who haven???t been seen yet. So we???ll have to wait and see!" 

"It???s great to have as many great actors out there as possible because it doesn???t have to limited to just a few good actors. The more good actors the better. We can bloody well work together and make great movies together."_ 

As for what he has planned after _Man of Steel_, Cavill revealed that he's not ruling any type of role out. _"I want to do everything! Maybe a fantasy type thing or some historical fiction. Maybe a sci-fi..."_ 

Any other roles in particular you'd like to see Henry Cavill go after?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 9, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Why not?
> 
> _Have you heard his voice?_ Fishburne will be perfect for this role.



I like it when they keep it within the character, look at J.K. Simmons role as  J. Jonah Jameson from Spiderman...that was spot on. 

Fishburn may have the voice but he would be better of as a narrator.

I wish they would use Pee Wee Herman as Shaft.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2011)

First Look At Amy Adams On The Man Of Steel Set!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 17, 2011)

Man of Steel & The Pastor

*Man of Steel & The Pastor *

One of the great things about a movie that films on location is that the residents simply never know when they and Hollywood will come together. Such was the case with Pastor Scott Hodge at the Orchard Community campus, who encountered Superman himself as Man of Steel was shooting. 
According to Hodge's blog, it began several months ago when a Warner Brothers
	
 location scout came to the Orchard campus in the hope of securing it as a kind of home base for the cast and crew, which the staff was told would be shooting throughout the summer. 






"This would," he wrote, "essentially mean renting our entire campus (building and parking lot) for about three full days where it would be used for the storage of the cast???s trailers, trucks, holding spaces for extras, rooms for the makeup and wardrobe departments, and space for the caterers to serve breakfast and lunch each day to a couple hundred cast and crew. So after lots of consideration, conversation, contract reviews, etc???we gave them a thumb???s up???.AND THEN worked really hard at keeping it all a secret (which wasn???t easy by the way!) until it was all said and done." 

All of that took place last week and it's obvious that Hodge and everyone else there thoroughly enjoyed the experience despite the fact that the campus was "flipped upside down" by the fact that they were invaded by a couple of hundred people. 

Enthuses Hodge, "It was a ton of fun and a real pleasure to host what was probably a once in a lifetime opportunity. It was kind of surreal too, seeing celebrities walking past my office window and down the hallways of The Orchard. WHO, SCOTT, WHO??! Kevin Costner
	
, Diane Lane, Zack Snyder (Director), and Superman himself ??? Henry Cavill. (Sorry ladies, no Russell Crowe sightings??? Fun times???great memories???and some fun stories to tell."


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 17, 2011)

MAN OF STEEL: Open Casting Call & Official Synopsis

*MAN OF STEEL: Open Casting Call & Official Synopsis *

Warner Brothers
	
, DC Entertainment and Legendary Pictures have announced that Man of Steel will be holding open casting calls in Nanaimo and Ucluelet on Vancouver Island. 
The film is seeking local people to work as background artists in scenes to be filmed in early October. This is fully paid work. There will be some casting for speaking roles in Vancouver, however this open casting call is for extras only. "Man of Steel" is currently filming in the Chicago, Illinois area and shooting will move to British Columbia on September 21, 2011. Filming will continue in Vancouver and surrounding areas through January 20, 2012. 

The official synopsis for Man of Steel reads as follows: "In the pantheon of superheroes, Superman is the most recognized and revered character of all time. Clark Kent
	
/Kal-El (Cavill) is a young twentysomething journalist who feels alienated by powers beyond anyone's imagination. Transported to Earth years ago from Krypton, an advanced alien planet, Clark struggles with the ultimate question - Why am I here? Shaped by the values of his adoptive parents Martha (Lane) and Jonathan Kent (Costner), Clark soon discovers that having super abilities means making very difficult decisions. But when the world needs stability the most, it comes under attack. Will his abilities be used to maintain peace or ultimately used to divide and conquer? Clark must become the hero known as "Superman," not only to shine as the world's last beacon of hope but to protect the ones he loves." 

Open Casting Call Details 
Here is what the extras casting director is seeking: 
Males and Females, all ages. 

Especially seeking older character faces and those who could be passed off as loggers for Nanaimo and commercial fishermen in Ucluelet. 

No children are required for Nanaimo, some are required for Ucluelet, with accompaniment by a legal guardian. 

All applicants must be legal residents of Canada. 

The time commitment would be a day or two. 
Nanaimo, BC 

Where: 

Coast Bastion Hotel 
Benson Room 
11 Bastion Street 
Nanaimo, BC V9R 5H9, Canada 
Click Here for directions. 

When: 
Saturday August 20, 2011 
2:00pm - 6:00pm 
Ucluelet, BC 

Where: 
Black Rock Ocean Front Resort 
596 Marine Drive 
Ucluelet, BC V0R 3A0, Canada 
Click Here for directions. 

When: 
Sunday August 21, 2011 
2:00pm - 6:00pm 

If you can not attend one of the open casting calls, you can submit a photo and contact information by emailing it to: Movieextrasearch@shaw.ca 

Put "Autumn Frost Extras" in the subject line of your email. 

Principal Actor Casting 

See the post titled Headshot and Resume Information regarding how to submit for acting roles. 

(Please submit photos and resumes by mail only. No phone calls or personal drop-offs) 

Vancouver: 

Michelle Allen 
"Man of Steel" Casting 
#4-2485 Cornwall Avenue 
Vancouver, BC V6K 1B9 

Los Angeles: 

Los Angeles principal actor casting has been completed. 

"Man of Steel" 
Kristy Carlson - VP Feature Casting 
Lora Kennedy - EVP Features Casting 
Warner Bros. Pictures
	
 
Burbank, CA: 
4000 Warner Blvd 
Burbank, CA 91522 

Extras Casting 

Vancouver: 

Andrea Brown Casting 
Movieextrasearch@shaw.ca


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2011)

UPDATE: Michael Shannon As Zod In Mo-Cap Suit On The "Kent Farm" Set Of Man Of Steel!

*UPDATE: Michael Shannon As Zod In Mo-Cap Suit On The "Kent Farm" Set Of Man Of Steel! *

The latest photo from the _Man of Steel_ "Kent Farm" set featuring Michael Shannon in a mo-cap suit as the villainous Zod, while Diane Lane's Martha Kent has been seen as well! Russell Crowe's Jor-El also spotted? 
The *Superman: Man of Steel (2013) Facebook Page* have yet another awesome scoop, this time in the form of what appears to be Michael Shannon as Zod on the "Kent Farm" set of the Zack Snyder helmed movie. It seems that they'll be giving him a very different suit with the use motion-capture in comparison to that of Henry Cavill
	
 who was spotted wearing a fully practical costume yesterday.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2011)

Henry Cavill As Clark Kent Filming Scenes At A Firehouse For Man Of Steel

*Henry Cavill As Clark Kent Filming Scenes At A Firehouse For Man Of Steel *

A glassesless Henry Cavill was spotted at the firehouse in Plano, IL shooting scenes for his upcoming role as Clark Kent/Superman for _Man Of Steel_. 




Photographer Deanna Tickle has snapped some shots of Henry Cavill filming at a Plano fire station and posted them on *The Man Of Steel Facebook Page*. The photographs while not significant do show that Cavill does not appear to be wearing the Clark Kent traditional glasses.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 31, 2011)

New Full Shot of Henry Cavill in the Superman Suit!

*New Full Shot of Henry Cavill in the Superman Suit! *

Check out this new pic of Henry Cavill
	
 in the Superman
	
 costume, on set, up close, without his cape. 
Here's a new frontal picture of Superman on set without his cape from the SuperheroHype boards. It's debatable as to whether SHH or the facebook Superman: Man of Steel (2013) page received the image first, so we'll mention them both! 

As you can see in the pic there is no curl and some sort of belt stand in on his waist. Like most have observed, this look is pretty similar to the "Fly By" design.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 31, 2011)

Great Man Of Steel Set Pics Featuring Supes, Faora & More

*Great Man Of Steel Set Pics Featuring Supes, Faora & More *

To go along with the full image of Supes below we have a new batch of set pics from today featuring a look at the back of the cape, confirming there will be no "S". There are also some great shots of Faora and "Mo-Cap Man".. 
Some close up eh? The Color in the cape also looks much better than any shots we have seen previously. I can't tell if it'd the stunt doubles in the slightly comical pic featuring Faora, Supes and Mo-Cap Man, but that doesn't look to much like Antje Traue to me. What do you think? The thing on Mo-Cap's head looks like a device used to give other actors an eyeline. In other words, this guy COULD be doing motion capture for a much larger character. Let the speculation commence.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 31, 2011)

I kind of liked the cape which also acted as a shield or other uses.
He looks naked without it.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 31, 2011)

I just noticed he lost the red underwear which is good, nice bulge by the way.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 14, 2011)

Man of Steel: Henry Cavill as Clark in Metropolis


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 6, 2011)

Man of Steel Set Photos of Henry Cavill as a Bearded Clark Kent

Amy Adams On The Man Of Steel Vancouver Set


----------



## DOMS (Oct 6, 2011)

Gregzs said:


> Man of Steel Set Photos of Henry Cavill as a Bearded Clark Kent


Uhhh...Super-Rapist?

"When you're Super-man, everything means 'yes.'"


----------



## Curt James (Oct 6, 2011)

Gregzs said:


> Man of Steel Set Photos of Henry Cavill as a *Bearded* Clark Kent


----------



## Curt James (Oct 6, 2011)

So the cape is at least partially CGI or will be CGI for certain scenes?






^^^^ Don't get how they take the trunks away but keep the belt _buckle_.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 14, 2011)

Check out this padding!

Latest Photos From Man Of Steel Set Sees A Jacked-Up 'Clark Kent' Henry Cavill!

*Latest Photos From Man Of Steel Set Sees A Jacked-Up 'Clark Kent' Henry Cavill! *

The latest batch of photos from Warner Bros.' _Man Of Steel_ set features the leading 'Superman' star, Henry Cavill
	
, roughed-up and jacked. Make the jump and check them out! 


*CraveOnline* have scored new photos from the set of Zack Snyder's much-anticipated _Man Of Steel_ flick, in British Columbia. Featuring the leading man, Henry Cavill, roughed-up as 'Clark Kent'
	
 showcasing his _300_ diet, check out the photos below. 







 </A itxtNodeId="113" itxtHarvested="0">


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2011)

Superman Henry Cavill was Nicknamed Fat Cavill

*Superman Henry Cavill was Nicknamed Fat Cavill *

The _Man of Steel_ actor tells _Men's Health_ that he was teased as a child for being overweight. He also talks again about missing out on James Bond
	
. 


Weight issues aren't just for mortal men and women. Henry tells *Men's Health* that he considered himself "round" for much of his life. He didn't start to feel better about his body until he start to train for his new movie _Immortals_. It was during that training process that Henry found the joys of working out with his fellow cast members. It's that group mentality of having everyone supporting each other as they lifted weights and ate tasteless meals all in the name of their craft. 

In this day and age when muscles can be sculpted with airbrushes and computer generated, Henry accomplished his *eight-pack abs* with hard work and determination. "It's very stressful, Cavill says "waking up Monday morning and saying, 'Can I still see that vein in my abs?'" 





*Cavill Wasn't Always Super*


The superhero began life a chubby little boy. As a child in England, Henry Cavill was known as "Fat Cavill." "It's definitely a shitty nickname," Cavill says, seated in a Chicago sidewalk cafe. "But kids are kids. Kids are cruel. Whatever. I was fat."​
*Cavill & Zack Snyder on Henry Missing out on Superman*


Technically, Man of Steel isn't Cavill's first time wearing Superman's
	
 cape. About 7 years ago he was cast as Clark Kent (and alter ego) in the last update of the franchise, Superman Returns. But when the original director, McG, abruptly quit, Cavill was gone with him. As it turned out, that flaccid sequel to the Christopher Reeve series proved to be kryptonite for the career of its replacement star, Brandon Routh. 

"He's definitely more Superman now than he was 7 years ago, I think," says Man of Steel director Zack Snyder. "He has been the rock that we can build this movie around." That rock didn't spend the past few years sitting around. "I want to be chosen, not wish I was part of something," Cavill says. "I didn't pine over the fact that I didn't get the last one. It was 'move on, carry on,' whatever!"​
*Cavill on James Bond*


His other high-profile letdown: losing the role of James Bond to Daniel Craig just a year after losing Superman Returns. "I obviously wasn't right for Bond," Cavill admits now, secure that he gave it his all. "I did, and I wasn't right. That's all."​


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 25, 2011)

Man of Steel Photos of Henry Cavill and the Coast Guard Coming to the Rescue

*Man of Steel Photos of Henry Cavill and the Coast Guard Coming to the Rescue *

A shirtless Henry Cavill was seen shooting an action scene as Clark Kent
	
, in front of an enormous green screen erected in the outdoors of Vancouver, Canada
	
.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 26, 2011)

New Man of Steel Details & More Pictures with Henry Cavill in Rescue Mode


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xw87fdGWa38


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNW7ykQxIvs


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2011)

Henry Cavill Talking About Superman

I have made a concerted effort to focus purely on the source material, which is the comic. I personally believe to focus too much on other people's interpretation of the source material is going to detract from my performance and my interpretation. It's a wonderful opportunity and there is so much material there. And there is such a wealth of...way he is represented across all the comics. That it's a deep well to choose from. 

Daily, I'm learning more. Because as I'm experiencing it, as I'm performing...I'm...As you say, if you were to look at George Reeves, and Christopher Reeves and all that. I'm doing bits myself and therefore learning more about the character. Because hopefully if I do my job right, I'll be remembered and maybe fifteen years in the future someone will be saying Henry Cavill when the next chap is playing Superman
	
.​
The photos and video are from the day after the green screen shoot with the helicopters. There are more photos of Henry, but they are a bunch of photos from the same two angles. I decided to only include the best image. In the video it starts with the green screen rescue shoot that you've seen, but then goes into the shot of the burning building that you haven't seen. This is most likely the hallway fire that was described in the official memo that I posted the other day.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 2, 2011)

Henry Cavill Briefly Weighs In On His Recent "Shirtless" Man Of Steel Set Photos!


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 13, 2011)

Supernatural's Julian Richings Appearing In Man Of Steel As A Kryptonian

*Supernatural's Julian Richings Appearing In Man Of Steel As A Kryptonian *

Some late casting news for Zack Snyder's Superman
	
 flick for you guys. In a video interview actor Julian Richings has revealed that he will play a Kryptonin and share scenes with Zod (Michael Shannon) and Jor-El (Russell Crowe)..


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 13, 2011)

Former 'Superman' Dean Cain Shares Thoughts On Man Of Steel And Henry Cavill!


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 23, 2011)

Amy Adams Compares Henry Cavill To Kermit The Frog

*Amy Adams Compares Henry Cavill To Kermit The Frog *

The actress compared her new leading man in Man of Steel,to her most recent in The Muppets. 





Amy Adams is starring in the new Muppets film which has earned heaps of praise from various critics. When Total Film asked her to compare her leading men from both _The Muppets_ and _Man of Steel_, she had the following to say: 

Henry Cavill is very Kermitty! There is a humility to Henry and that’s one of the reasons his Superman is going to be so compelling. He has this beautiful face and humble spirit and that’s really a hard combination to come upon.”​
Amy's comments seem to only convince me even more that Henry Cavill is the ideal actor to play The Man of Steel.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 11, 2012)

Epic Scene Of Destruction On MAN OF STEEL Set

*Epic Scene Of Destruction On MAN OF STEEL Set *






 Hit the jump to take a look at a very cool set photo reportedly taken during filming on the _Man of Steel_ set. The circumstances of how this truck ended up skewered on two lumber logs is unknown, but it's pretty impressive nonetheless. Josh Wilding - 1/11/2012 

If there's one thing that director Zack Snyder is pretty much consistently good at, it's action, and _Man of Steel_ looks to be just as brutal and awe inspiring in that respect as the likes of _300_ and _Watchmen_. The guys over at Facebook - Superman: Man of Steel (2013) have just posted the following set photo from a scene which looks like it was torn straight out of a comic book! We're currently not 100% sure who or where this originated from so stay tuned for further updates in regards to its authenticity and be sure to sound off with your thoughts in the usual place.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 30, 2012)

Superman Henry Cavill and Bruce Willis in First Action Trailer For Movie "The Cold Light of Day"!

*Superman Henry Cavill and Bruce Willis in First Action Trailer For Movie "The Cold Light of Day"! *






 Check out this awesome trailer featuring future Superman star Henry Cavill along with Bruce Willis and Sigourney Weaver! JackyTimish - 1/30/2012 

Here's The Description For The Movie : 

While on vacation in Spain a young Wall Street trader's family is kidnapped. With only hours to find them, he must uncover a government conspiracy and its connection to his father's secrets. 

Directed by Mabrouk El Mechri Who Previously Directed JVCD, 

Should Be Hitting Theaters Sometime This Spring


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 31, 2012)

i am surprised Bruce hasn't made an appearance in a superhero movie.


----------



## Boomer182 (Jan 31, 2012)

Should have been that d bag ronnie.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 2, 2012)

MAN OF STEEL: Henry Cavill Meets the Troops

*MAN OF STEEL: Henry Cavill Meets the Troops *






 While director Zack Snyder and actor Henry Cavill while filming sequences for Man of Steel at Edwards Air Force Base in California, Cavill took the opportunity to thank the soldiers for all that they do. EdGross - 2/2/2012 






The soon-to-be Superman, who has two brothers in the British military, met with 100 Airmen to sign autographs and pose for photos. 2/1/2012 - EDWARDS AIR FORCE BASE, Calif. -- Actor Henry Cavill took a break from the rigorous shooting schedule for the Warner Brothers film "Man of Steel" to meet with Edwards Airmen, pose for photographs, and sign autographs at the Joshua Tree Dining Facility here Jan. 31. 

"I have such great respect for military members and what they do," Cavill said . "It's important that they know how valuable their service is. It is a pleasure to tell them how much they're appreciated." 

Senior Airman Lyndee Bennett, 95th Security Forces Squadron, summed the experience up with, "It was great that he took the time out of his busy schedule to do something so wonderful for the military. He was incredibly nice. It's amazing how an event like this humanizes the actors. I really enjoyed the opportunity to meet him."


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 16, 2012)

While we are waiting for Superman...

'Cold Light of Day' Trailer - YouTube


----------



## squigader (Mar 16, 2012)

Any of you guys notice the explosion in his size in less than half a year? I'm tempted to say he was on the juice.

Here was a before (you can't really see much, but you can imagine how skinny he probably is). Look at the shoulders, arms, chest and neck.





and the after from above.


----------



## Watson (Mar 18, 2012)

American?

"Superman is, after all, an alien life form. He is simply the acceptable face of invading realities.??? - Clive Baker


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 18, 2012)

Superman was originally conceived/created by a Canadian. Basketball was as well.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 18, 2012)

a canadian that moved to kansas


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## busyLivin (Mar 18, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> i am surprised Bruce hasn't made an appearance in a superhero movie.



He was in Unbreakable, if that qualifies as a superhero...


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Superman was originally conceived/created by a Canadian. Basketball was as well.



"Created by American writer Jerry Siegel and Canadian-born American artist Joe Shuster in 1932 while both were living in Cleveland, Ohio"


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> a canadian that moved to kansas



You'd be surprised how many people had to come to the USA before making their mark.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 18, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> American?
> 
> "Superman is, after all, an alien life form. He is simply the acceptable face of invading realities.” - Clive Baker



The actor's British.

Wait. _What was the question?_


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 24, 2012)

Could Tahmoh Penikett Be the Latest Addition to the Cast of MAN OF STEEL?

Could Tahmoh Penikett Be the Latest Addition to the Cast of MAN OF STEEL?
The information originally comes from the *Internet Movie Database* page of the movie, so you may take this with a grain of salt before we see any official announcement. According to the report, Penikett will play a character named Emerson, who is speculated to be *Grant Emerson*, better known as *Damage*, the son of Al Pratt (the original _Atom_). Check out the report and speculation by *Cosmic Book News* below... 

_It appears as if Battlestar Galactica's Tahmoh Penikett has been cast in the Man of Steel as "Emerson." IMDb has Penikett listed in the new Superman movie, where we've heard of at least a few additional cast members confirmed as well. Tahmoh Penikett could be playing the character of Grant Emerson, the DC Comics superhero known as Damage. What could be interesting in regards to the Man of Steel, is that Damage accidently blew up Atlanta where he was "recruited" by Sarge Steel to be a part of the government version of the Titans. Steel was head of the government's Department of Metahuman Affair/superhuman activities. Now, Penikett could just be playing a member of Colonel Hardy's squad, but could Zack Snyder be bringing in the big guns to take care of the aliens? Or could we just have a slight skirmish between Damage and Superman, with Supes stopping Damage from causing massive chaos?_​


----------



## campdry (Apr 21, 2012)

Hope its better then the last one that came out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 4, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=547402021956998&set=o.221774371201106&type=1&theater


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2013)

MAN OF STEEL: General Zod's Chest Emblem Revealed


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 8, 2013)

Smartphone covers for Galaxy note2 and Iphone5

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...672.1073741825.221774371201106&type=1&theater


----------



## Watson (Mar 9, 2013)

anyone check if superman is documented? ur all pissed about the mexicans, but a guy wearing his undies on the outside?


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 15, 2013)

Men’s Under Armour? Alter Ego Compression Shirt | 1244399 | Under Armour US


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 29, 2013)

These aren't Man of Steel's opening credits, but they should be


----------



## Gregzs (May 21, 2013)

Man of Steel trailer 4


----------



## Gregzs (May 24, 2013)

Carl Jr's Hardees Potholes:


----------



## Gregzs (May 26, 2013)

Tv spot #6


----------



## Gregzs (May 26, 2013)

Tv spot #7


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 2, 2013)

Henry Cavill's home, Jersey, has printed stamps:

Products | Jersey Post - Man Of Steel


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 3, 2013)

13 minutes behind the scenes


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 3, 2013)

better one


----------



## LAM (Jun 3, 2013)

seen lots of previews for this movie, I'm definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2013)

8 days left 

Nokia trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2013)

How high would Superman fly? Man of Steel early tracking estimated at $100M for opening weekend!

 The general rule of thumb is international box office is approximately 2x the domestic (North America) box office, in total. WB seems to be estimating a $300M domestic total (and possibly even more._ If we stick to this general formula, we're looking at $300M domestic + $600M international = $900M total. 

 Fingers crossed! We'd love to see this happen and help unfold the future of more DC on the big screen! For everyone championing the 1 billion mark.... there is reason to have HOPE!

‘Man of Steel’ Box Office: WB Film on Track for $100 Million Debut | Variety

How high will Superman fly at the box office? According to sources, ?Man of Steel? is gearing up for a $100 million debut at the U.S. box office.

Early buzz on the film has been strong and Warner Bros. has been emptying the tank on its marketing campaign for Zack Snyder?s $225 million blockbuster.

As of Thursday, WB executives were projecting a domestic cume north of $300 million for the Legendary Pictures film ? possibly more ? with positive word of mouth only strengthening its worldwide potential.

Fandango reported Wednesday that ?Man of Steel,? opening June 14, is outselling the previous 2013 summer movies at the same time in the sales cycle. The site began offering tickets on May 21.

?Iron Man 3″ remains the highest-grossing film of the summer with nearly $1.2 billion globally and $387 million domestically, so DC Comics? Man of Steel has a long way to go to compete with the likes of Marvel?s Mr. Stark.

Still, industry observers are suggesting muscular B.O. legs for the reboot.

?It?s very good,? one rival exec admits.

Audiences will have to wait until Monday, June 10, to find out just how good, when the film?s review embargo lifts at 8:00 p.m. PT, the same night as the film?s world premiere in New York.

Directed by Zack Snyder and starring Henry Cavill, ?Man of Steel? was produced by Christopher Nolan and Charles Roven and rolls out internationally beginning June 13.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 9, 2013)

Movieclips: Invasion on tape


----------

